# Aggressive gelding with new born foal please help



## Fazzie (12 June 2009)

Hi, my mare gave birth yesterday to a beautiful colt but the gelding who usally shares a field with her has gone mad, being really agrressive over the fence, double barralling etc etc really booting the fence, so I took him away and hes been really stressed ever since. Im worried sick . He is a section d and can be a bit dominant, he sometimes chases the mare away from him etc but nothing major, and since hes seen the foal hes just turned. 
we've only ever really had other mares around when we've had foals before. 
Obviously Im not going to risk the foal but I just want to know why the gelding is being like this? 
can anyone help
thanks xx


----------



## Daisychain (12 June 2009)

He sees it as a threat, he hasnt cottoned on yet its just a baby. Just fence him away, may be adjasent if he wont try and get over.

If he is stressed dont worry about it, he will get used to it.


----------



## silverbreeze (12 June 2009)

Could possibly be instinct and do stallions kill other stallions youngsters so that they don't threaten their blood lines?  I know preditory animals do, not sure about flight animals....

The older my gelding gets the more I realise that bits or not he is driven a lot by instinct and all that seems to have changed for him is the ability to reproduce


----------



## magic104 (12 June 2009)

You will need to keep him away.  A couple of years ago when one of the other liveries was turning her mare &amp; foal out, another liveries gelding broke free &amp; went to attack the foal.  It took someone with a plank of wood to beat him off!!  Whatever the cause, these geldings mean business, so dont take any chances.  It is the first time I had ever come across it.


----------



## cruiseline (12 June 2009)

He definitely needs keeping away from the foal, stallion in the wild DO kill foals, there is a rather disturbing video of one on Youtube  
	
	
		
		
	


	




. He obviously feels he is the herd boss and does see the foal as a threat.

My daughters retired international showjumper who is a 21 year old GELDING, will mount mares and go through the whole covering process. I would NEVER risk him in a field with a foal, or put him out with mares that are in foal.


----------



## Fazzie (12 June 2009)

Hes been out with the mare in foal since Feb with no probs but he is the herd leader, I think I'll just keep them away from each other , there's no way I'm going to risk any injuries etc. The thing is the gelding is only just turned 6 , was turned out on the moutain when i bought him and he is soooo babyish i just thought he be intrested. Im so glad I separated them into different fields as the mares been coming in at night but she foaled at midday, no wax , or particular signs and early!  
They will be moving to a new yard in a few weeks , well the geldings going tomorrow and the plan was to put them out together so what I'll do instead if put them in separate fields but so they can see each other and I'll wait until the foal is ALOT older before introducing them. 
Im so upset by it all. Hes such a sweetie with me but he looked like he really wanted to kill bailey (the foal)  
	
	
		
		
	


	




thanks for all your advice guys xx


----------



## cruiseline (12 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Hes been out with the mare in foal since Feb with no probs but he is the herd leader, 

[/ QUOTE ]

I made this comment in respect of my gelding, as he will mount and penetrate mares, so I won't risk him being with them.


----------



## Fazzie (12 June 2009)

I dont think Im going to risk it either now, not worth it. Hes not 100% being alone but will be fine if he can see the other horses. 
thanks guys x


----------



## Enfys (12 June 2009)

Quite right, honestly, don't risk it. Better to be safe than sorry, the consequences would be too ghastly to contemplate and you'd never feel the same about the gelding either.

I had a nasty incident the other day where a new gelding went for a yearling, and he is now taking an interest in the new foal, more than just simple curiosity, and he has never even been in with that particular mare. Pacing the fence all the time he can see the mare and foal, even the stallion pays less attention than he does.

Not all geldings are like that though, I had a Haffy cross who was the most excellent nanny, he just loved the foals and was incredibly gentle with them.


----------



## Fazzie (12 June 2009)

Im def not going to risk it, i do feel upset with my gelding but its not his fault. so no point in dwelling on it
Im just so happy that Ive got a beautiful colt


----------



## Vickijay (12 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
He definitely needs keeping away from the foal, stallion in the wild DO kill foals, there is a rather disturbing video of one on Youtube 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh my god I just watched the video, its shocking. There is no way I would even think about risking it. Jeez  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I guess its nature but thats horrible.


----------



## koeffee (13 June 2009)

take the gelding well away, i have just had to help someone who had two yearling colts and several gelding plus 3 mares all in the same field and an 8 week old foal which is now dead, dont take a chance


----------



## Amymay (13 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
take the gelding well away, i have just had to help someone who had two yearling colts and several gelding plus 3 mares all in the same field and an 8 week old foal which is now dead, dont take a chance 

[/ QUOTE ]

Good god, are people born stupid?  Or is it a skill that they learn over a period of time??


----------

